
OCaml 4.06.0 Released - aw1621107
https://sympa.inria.fr/sympa/arc/caml-list/2017-11/msg00005.html
======
aw1621107
Saw this on /r/programming and was intrigued by comments from
/u/subtly_homoerotic discussing multi-processing vs multi-threading on *nix.
That's well outside my realm of expertise, so I'm curious what you guys have
to say about how correct the claims are (in addition to stuff about OCaml/its
evolution/etc.)

